# Something huge arrived at my doorstep...



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Arriving home from the studio today, I discovered a UPS truck dropping off a huge package on my doorstep.

The package was marked "Dragon" and measures 36"x15.5"x12" in size.










Upon bringing it into the house and opening it, I discovered this:










Inside was something I've wanted for many years - a 1/72 scale model of a Saturn V!










While not technically a model kit, it is made primarily of styrene plastic and requires some assembly. It also comes in a very impressive box!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Oh, what the heck. It's a nice box. Here's a few more pics!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

So, after gazing lovingly at the exterior, I decided to open it up and check out the contents:










Sliding the first items out of the top of the box, I find the upper stage together with the service module, Apollo capsule, and escape tower - all neatly packed in a vacuform tray and cover. Beneath it is a box that contains the base, stand, and a plastic bag that contains the engines, fins, and other details.










Here are one of the engines, nicely individually wrapped in clear plastic:


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Very nice! I'll admit I'm a bit jealous!

I miss the good ole days of following the manned space launches.

They were always events to look forward to. Prime Time coverage!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Peering further into the box, I find the remaining stages neatly suspended in between two vacuform plastic forms.










After having carefully removed the remaining contents, I laid it all out to inspect.

The model comes pre-painted with all marking already applied. I heard that the overall white may be painted, but it looks more like the natural plastic color to me. There are the familiar black roll patterns painted on, and silver on the service module and the bottom of the first stage, as well as the engine details. Curiously, the fins are white instead of the correct silver. That will require painting and (hopefully) replacement decals from a third party - especially if one would want to repaint the entire rocket and include details not present here.

There are also tiny reaction control thrusters included that are found on either side of the escape tower


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Okay, so naturally I couldn't wait to see her standing tall, so I quickly (and carefully!) assembled the individual stages into a solid rocket, standing over five feet tall on the stand (sans the F-1 engines).










A closer look at the third stage reveals a botched paint job. Nothing that can't be fixed. But, I would expect better for the money. There are also quite visible seam lines, and a few dings that look like sprue marks.










Overall, I very happy with the model. It certainly looks impressive at this scale, even with the obvious flaws. I can see right off that some of the details are incorrect, or missing altogether. I will be hauling out the David Weeks plans and detail photos to determine just how far off it is.

But, you know what? Despite the few gripes I have about it, I don't regret for one second having bought it. I have been waiting for years for a model like this, and since an actual kit may still be months or even a year away, I am quite happy with it. I will leave it alone for now, and wait for the aftermarket to catch up with PE, resin and metal accurizing parts, as well as a set of accurate and complete decals (are you listening, Rick?).

I'll post more photos in a day or so. Along with some more details.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Damn shame that's not a kit but a pre-built and pre-painted model. Hope you have a very nice place to display her.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I wonder if they will offer this baby in a kit form as an option in the near future.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Despite it's flaws, it's uber impressive!

How about a pic with a familiar object so we can appreciate the sheer size of it?

Larry


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

xsavoie said:


> I wonder if they will offer this baby in a kit form as an option in the near future.


I'm betting it will be.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks for the photo review. 

Sean


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Thats so sweet! In kit form I would jump on this (not literally) in a heart beat.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

iamweasel said:


> Thats so sweet! In kit form I would jump on this (not literally) in a heart beat.


Yeah, me too . Thats a nice size and would look perfect in a corner.:thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

How was the packing ? mine got sent the long way around the country with some rough handling i am sure, can the packing protect the contents from rough handling ? I found a picture from another space site and saved the picture but cannot remember or find the mans name who posted it but his display is OUTSTANDING in his display case and want to share it. when i find his name i will post it here in an edit. a before & after picture of his display.

NOTICE Dragons display picture at the model show where they Introduced this 1/72 saturn V, they show it with a clear SLA & a LEM inside. Too bad that did not carry over to the production model. Maybe i can take my 1/72 diecast Lunar approach, cut open the solid SLA and put my metal CSM & Lem on top when i get mine. you will notice this guy did paint his fins silver. he said he used scotch tape over the letters and then sprayed silver.


----------

